# eyes too big for its belly



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is my gar trying for over 1/2 an hour to eat some prawn that it could never swallow.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

another but this pic was about 5 minutes later.
i cut them up smaller so it could eat them.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow.lol
Nice one. 
Little hog eh?
How long is the gar?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Wow.lol
> Nice one.
> Little hog eh?
> How long is the gar?


 its 6'' that prawn was 1/2'' and was meant for the rays to eat.
i have to put in extra now as the aro the delhezi also love prawn.
the aro gets it before it hits the bottom its always hungry but this was the first time i have seen the gar eat even though i knew it had.
dixon


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

how big is that gar gonna get









but he is pretty


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

What size tank do you have all those fish in? You got an astonishing collection.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> What size tank do you have all those fish in? You got an astonishing collection.


 at the moment i have the aro, ray, bichir, geophagus, and cat in my 85g tank as they are all under 7''.
the tiger dat has had to be housed in a seperate tank until it is sold due to its dislike for my aro but i will get another.
they will all be housed in a much bigger tank in a few months when i feel they are coming close to requiring it probably a 6'.5 x 30 '' or a 7' x 30'' .
dixon


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Little gar are always a trip


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah i love this one its also very active which is a bonus but i did get to pick it out at the lfs and chose the most active one
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Nice shot.....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..nice action shots


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice shot of your gar. Those guys just eat and eat.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

alright gar, repeat after me:" I am a little piggie "

Cool pics!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> alright gar, repeat after me:" I am a little piggie "


 LoL, that fits them well, in fact very well


----------

